# GLEN MAR FARM KIDDING THREAD



## GLENMAR (Dec 3, 2012)

Here's a picture of Iris and Rosie from this morning. They are due on 1/15.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2012)

have you confirmed both are preggers?


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 3, 2012)

Yep. I sent blood to biotracking. I used the CIDR's to make them both cycle together. Both were bred to my buck on the same day, and both are due 1/15.
I am taking 2 weeks off from work starting 1/11. I am working straight through the holidays, so I can't wait for a break.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Yep. I sent blood to biotracking. I used the CIDR's to make them both cycle together. Both were bred to my buck on the same day, and both are due 1/15.
> I am taking 2 weeks off from work starting 1/11. I am working straight through the holidays, so I can't wait for a break.


Oops... I think I remember now, you posted it didn't you? 

I'm   I get confused....what were we talking about


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 8, 2012)

They both got pre kidding CDT vaccines and hoof trimming yesterday. Not long now.


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 25, 2012)

We are getting close. I am shaving udders tomorrow , and I will post pictures. :bun


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

*Yay can't wait to see!!! Any more pics of the mamas to hold us over? *


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 25, 2012)

Love these threads


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 26, 2012)

Here they are this morning.

This is Iris my favorite goat. She is a FF.







Iris udder:






This is Rosie, Iris's full sister. Also a FF







Rosie's udder







Here's a pic of Stella's udder. She kidded back in July. She is currently producing 1/2 gallon a day with once a day milking.
I am not re-breeding her until Oct 2013.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 26, 2012)

*So cute!!! I love Iris's coloring! Love me some spots!  *


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 26, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *So cute!!! I love Iris's coloring! Love me some spots!  *


Me too. I hope we get some spotted babies. She is really sweet too.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 26, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> WhiteMountainsRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
One of my does is spotted. I chose to breed her to a brown buck that had better genetics rather than a spotted buck. The brown buck threw some spotted ones last year so I still hope she will give me spots! Wow I think I said spots way too many times in one sentence.... *


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 4, 2013)

6-11 more days to go. Udders are getting big.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 4, 2013)

*Yay! So soon for you! 


We still have 7 weeks left.  I can't wait any longerrrrrrr........ *


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 6, 2013)

we have 4 weeks and 4 days to go!!! all are starting to look prego except for 2.  Is it true that when there yearlings and are really fat they will be huge when prego but when there 2 and loose alot o9f wieght when milking thn they will look smaller the nxt breding?


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 13, 2013)

Rosie may be going into labor today. She is acting different.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 13, 2013)

She is in labor now!!  Amber goo. I am sitting in the corner if the stall.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow. This is exciting. This is the first one for me to see. 
How long after the amber goo can I expect to see the first one??
She is doing great.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 13, 2013)

Should be soon.  If there is goo, she should start pushing soon if she isn't already.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 13, 2013)

Shouldn't be too long now. Must be exciting!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 13, 2013)

1 buckling. How long to wait if there are two?


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 13, 2013)

If there are more, she should start working on having them within a few minutes to a half hour.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe that's it. My first kidding last year was a single buck. 
Not a way to build up a herd. Oh we'll maybe next year. It may take
three years of breeding just to get one doe.


----------



## dhansen (Jan 13, 2013)

You can do the bounce test....put both your hands around her and place just in front of the udders.  Bounce upward.  It you feel anything hard, more babies... and if soft, no more babies.


----------



## daisyjack (Jan 13, 2013)

I can't wait to see pictures. I don't breed my does this year so I have a whole year to wait for babys


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 13, 2013)

*Congrats on the baby! Do you have pics? Was there only one?*


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 13, 2013)

Congratulations, although I'm sorry the herd-building is on slow-mo. Looking forward to pictures of the little guy


----------



## G6momma (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 16, 2013)

Second doe had a single buckling also. 
Both boys have coloring just like their mothers.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats on another healthy kid.  Sorry it's another boy though. :/ If you've been using the same buck maybe it's time to change him up. Sounds like he's a buck producer. My dad has a buck that has been producing 95% boys. He got a new buck.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 16, 2013)

HI: Sorry I missed your kidding, been so busy over here.  Congrats on the healthy kids, and sorry for both being bucklings.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats on the healthy kids!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 16, 2013)

*Congrats on two healthy kids! Sorry you got two blues!*


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 17, 2013)

Love kidding threads!


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 25, 2013)

One of the boys.  Keeping warm in the kitchen.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 25, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> One of the boys.  Keeping warm in the kitchen.
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3787_smak.jpg


Gorgeous!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2013)

He is toooo adorable. Is he a keeper?


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 25, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> He is toooo adorable. Is he a keeper?


No. I already have 2 bucks. That's 1 too many.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

He's so cute!!!!  Wish he'd been a SHE.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 25, 2013)

*Awwww he's adorable!!! I LOVE his coloring!!! Sorry he wasn't pink for you!*


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 25, 2013)

Love that coloring!


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's the other buckling. Finally getting around to posting a picture.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 30, 2013)

handsome boys.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 30, 2013)

*Awww they are VERY VERY cute!*


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 31, 2013)

Awww, I love that white cap with the white ears! Sorry it wasn't pink, though.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 31, 2013)

They are cute. I am enjoying them. 
I am breeding Stella tomorrow to try for a girl. She freshened on 7/18/12. I was going to wait until October to breed her
but now I just really want to see if I can get at least one doe this year.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2013)

Getting a bit jealous GLENNMAR!  cute kids and highlands!  What's next?


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 31, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Getting a bit jealous GLENNMAR!  cute kids and highlands!  What's next?


PUPPIES???       I may be done for a while.  These guys are a lot of work. (Not really) But I can see where it could be. 

    I may get the bucklings sold this weekend.       I advertised them really cheap, but they will stay until weaned.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes puppies!!  

...and then I can come visit!


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 31, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Yes puppies!!
> 
> ...and then I can come visit!


   OK


----------



## Missy (Jan 31, 2013)

Congrats on the beautiful babies! Sorry about the danglies


----------

